# Bird Dog Training Seminar in Zionsville, PA



## Luisia02 (Aug 9, 2012)

I was unable to remove this posting but however I was able to modify it. 

My apologies 

Contact: Ann Marie Martucci 
North Jersey Brittany Club Secretary 


Visit our Website for more information


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

LOOK's like an ad to me ! newmember - one time post - never to contribute to our forum again ! put it on-line but not here - would you let your club be used by a puppy mill ? hope not ! did you read any of our members posts ? bet not ! wake up and protect your breed like we do ours - think before you post ! hope your club is real and not some scam - I have my ?s !


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sent link to moderator.


----------



## Luisia02 (Aug 9, 2012)

I have been informed by a member that my post may have offend some of the membership. I would like to apologize and remove this posting. When I tried to remove it an error message displayed stating that I am not able to remove my first post. 
In response to R E McCraith post, I posted this to informing people about a training seminar that they may or may not be interested in. PUPPYMILL Really?!? 
Again I truly apologize if I gave anyone the wrong Idea.

Ann Marie Martucci 

North Jersey Brittany Club Secretary


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Pete is a dog trainer. He used to run AA dogs. I don't know if he still runs trials. This is most likely on the up and up.
I wish more pros had seminars in Texas.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - I did go to the club & trainer sites - yes they did seem real - my point was this is not a forum to advertise on - that is what they did - a simple post would be to introduce their club to us and then members could draw their own opinions - they should contribute to the forum or at the least know what we hope for and our goals for the pointing breed - not one post and then I'm done ( like a ad ) the puppy mill quote was for our members - just because it is on this forum does not make it true! wish in one hand and let PIKE go in the other and see what you get ! LOL


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ann - hope you stay with the forum ! someone dedicated to the hunting side of pointers is always needed - are you a member of the Martucci crime family ? if yes - if you put a HIT on me - please have it done in a BIRD field so I can die happy - down side is you get PIKE - the hound from **** LOL


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm letting this one ride as I don't believe it's spam although it would've been more appropriate to introduce yourself and tell us a bit about yourself first Ann. I'll remove the links though.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah Ann, I love Brittany Spaniels so would love to hear more from you. Even though your Vizslas look a little odd, I am sure we would welcome more members with (as REM said) hunting focus. 

Here's a question for you. I am training a hard running GSP to hunt Fur in rugged bush and not work fields for birds. She is THE most hunt driven four legged thing I have ever come across and I am having lots of frustrating days getting her to hunt close to me, to hold point when she picks up something and then to stalk in with me till I have taken a shot. 

Know, before you suggest to me a check chord, I am desperately trying not to go down this road. I am a very holistic thinker in terms of dog training. So would rather work on a method which doesn't require a check chord. If it is the ony solution, of course I will use one. But I really don;t want to.

Another stipulation is that I cannot use farmed prey to train with. So no loading a field with Deer, or rabbits or foxes. 


I woud be very interested to hear your thoughts, or the thoughts from some of your club members if they have some insight into it. 

I have been given lots of suggestions which I am yet to try, but just would love your thoughts or some alternative thoughts from other gun dog people. 

Cheers


----------



## Luisia02 (Aug 9, 2012)

Ozark, 

I have never hunted fur but I would believe the training method would be the same as hunting birds. All of my dogs must first learn simple commands and learn that when training they have to give me their complete focus. Everything must stay positive, positive reinforcement keeps a happy dog that is willing perform what you ask of him. Too much correction and negativity will create an unhappy dog. All dogs want to please their owners so training can be very simple if we know how to teach them. 
Repetition and patience are key for training anything. 
Never hurry the process and put in the time needed. If you dedicate only 10mins a day to an exercise you will see results. Once you have mastered a skill you can move on to the next skill. Most people get lazy and do not train enough but expect immediate results. If you feel yourself getting frustrated during training, so can the dog. Just take a step back and try again later. Worst thing you can do is get frustrated and force the dog because in most cases the dog is confused not disobedient. 
Before you can introduce a dog to temptations (birds, rabbits, ducks…) first develop a strong working relationship. Once you have taught the basic commands and you feel your dog gives you their attention at all times you can bring in the temptations but remember never to get frustrated. If its not going as planned come back to it later. 

Ann Marie Martucci


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ann
I will post the seminar on a hunting forum for you.
The downside is most of the members are in Texas, but not all. Some use trainers from up North or send their dogs there over the summer.
Some are retired, and look for a reason to go out of state for a weekend with the dogs.


----------

